# Can You do any repair?



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

How far will you go to do it your self? I have only paid to have an A/C put in and my roof re shingled. Not that I could not do it but I'm not as young as I once was. I still try to do everything I can no matter how much research I have to do. Also how every many books needed. Just wondering if there are others that do the same as I do, try to fix it first!

GED


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

EXACTLY THE SAME HERE!!!

Must be something about our generation. Lawn mower, tile floor, brake job, rebuild the outboard, re-upholster chairs, rebuild coleman lanterns, build the shed, replace kitchen cabitnets, replace plumbing fixtures, build a boat (wood/epoxy).....you name it, I'm fixing it. 

Got WAY to many tools. Is there something wrong with us???


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

These dog goned new fangled cars take the cake. I know mine has spark plugs because I put gasoline it it. It sure looks like you have to take about three hours of plastic to find the wires. I never would have dreamed that I would have someone else work on my cars. These east west engines have pretty much ruled me out.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Used to do it all. Roof, A/C, automobile repairs, remodel or what ever. Now? Guess I am getting too old already, because I don't want to do it any longer. I usually caused more damage and fixed it, but many times cost me more in the end but now, just call the man to fix things. Got A/C man out today to change inside fan. TV last week and diswasher next week. Still change my own oil in cars however.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've put a roof on our beach house (simple 4/12, 11 squares) with one helper. Wouldn't dare attempt a roof on my regular house (35 squares, 1/2 roof is 8/12)

most anything else, I would give a shot at fixing...then pay extra to have it fixed once I really screw it up.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hi, my name is William and I have a DIY/home improvement addiction.*

I have completely remodeled our house from top to bottom and I have paid to have the pool re-plastered, new hardi siding installed, and the foundation leveled. I have torn down walls, laid over 1,500 sq. ft. of flooring, replaced the entire ac unit in the attic, 36" max clearance, and outside AC unit, redone all the plumbing from main throughout the entire house, redone most of the electrical, replaced 18 ft of rotten exterior wall.

I put in a brand new kitchen including new solid wood cabinets, new stainless steel appliances and 24" granite tile counter tops with custom mahogany trim molding. Installed 18" travertine tile flooring and travertine tile back splash in the kitchen. I installed a new peninsula/bar with granite tile counter top and a new slide in range.

I have completely redone the bathrooms including new fixtures, new travertine tile counter tops, travertine flooring and travertine tile tub surround.

I replaced all the trim in the house, all the windows in the house, complete new Sheetrock and texture in the whole house, and new paint in every room. I painted the outside of my house with a two tone paint job. I also installed a beautiful flower garden in the front yard where no one said anything would grow.

I just finished 700 sq. ft. of decking, pouring and new concrete slab around the pool, and I am currently laying flagstone down on the pool patio. I built a 24'x16' workshop in the back yard and erected all the walls myself using a come-a-long and some bracing.

I do it all myself and I know it is done way better than most new construction. I have blood, sweat, and tears in this home. I am proud of the work I have done and the things I have finished. I have had some friends and family help and I could not have gotten this far without them. I occasionally pay neighbor kids to help with some of the manual labor but I always work right along side anyone who helps me.

I can now do: plumbing, electrical, AC work, framing, drywall, texture, paint, floor installation including: tile, laminate, hardwood. I can do concrete work, grading, welding, and so many other things that I had never even thought of before I purchased my fixer upper home 2.5 years ago.

I am 25 years old and I have been married for almost 6 years. I have been in medical school the entire time during the renovation and I manage to get everything done and still enjoy life, a lot!

I typed this whole thing and just realized that I may have come across as prideful but I hope you see my point. I am proud of the work I have accomplished and the time and effort it took to get me where I am today.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Keep up the good work. You have every reason to be proud.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

That's a man after my DIY heart, you should be proud of all you have done and I'm sure every time you look at your work you renew the feeling of your accomplishments. I just wish I still had the energy you have to take on so much. Post some pictures would love to see your work!! Once you get your medical degree and have no time to DIY at least you know what the hired hand need to do.

GED


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Big Willy, You should be proud. You have done and learned alot, don't stop.
My way of looking at DIY projects is that someone designed it, someone put it together. I should be able to figure out what is wrong with it and fix it. 
I should at least try.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hmmmmm...*

I have not had a "real" job since 81, when I quit a good job, V-Pres), and started buying and remodling houses. I think I have done 26. I have done it all, learning a lot, by trial and error. I have always subbed out "outside" plumbing (read, digging big nasty holes), and carpet. Carpet is pretty cheap to have installed and hauled away. I have put on 5 or 6 roofs, but am a little old for it now.

I made a pretty good living for the past 30 yrs, and tried to time it where I worked during the winter and fished all summer. AND I felt I was getting paid to have FUN...taking an old ugly house and rehabbing it.

It took me 20 years in mangement, to learn I really enjoyed making the deals on houses and working with my hands, actually pretty easy money!

Things I have learned:

Rehabbing an empty house is a breeze, compared to one folks are living in! I did a little contracting.

I would get a couple of rooms decent and move in. Save days of time, of loading truck, putting up tools, going and coming from house, pluse discourge vandalism.

If you need a special tool, buy it/rent it.....real cheap compared to having the work done.

Of the 26 houses I have done...one was fire damaged, one was tornado damaged....all the rest I rehabbed for 3k to 8K in materials. These are houses I bought for about $.50 on the dollar of construction cost. "Just" ugly is usually pretty cheap to fix!! LOL

If you do plumbing...buy one or two more of every coupling you need! Cheap to buy when at the store...PITA to go back. I HATE plumbing..at least two return trips to store, when I started, usually just one return trip now! LOL I have 5...5 gal buckets of couplings, connectors, and nipples and gaskets and seals!

I am about too old for it now, although I am looking at a house today, to maybe redo....asking 45K for a 90K house....I am kinda bored...need a project! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

I have been a professional residential and commercial construction guy ever since I was discharged from the army. I started as carpenters helper and worked my way up. My last gig was part of the management team on a $150M Hospital.

Luckily I have fought my way out of that industry, and I now enjoy a desk job.

I have done everything except working with the refrigerant in the A/C lines. I have owned my own contracting business a number of times.

There are a few of us younger generation who were brought up by fathers and grandfathers who passed the DIY attitude down along with many other important things. My hat's off to RED3Fish for still working at it...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

It's not a matter of what I CAN do, it's just what I have time or the inclination to do: I'll pay somebody to do sheetrock and paint: I hate it with a passion. I'll fix my own jeep but send the daily drivers in: just don't have the tolerance for the downtime to do it in my "spare time"... the whole issue of cost has come into it over the last few years, too: if somebody offers me a deal that I couldn't pay myself the "current rate" to do it, I'll let 'em do it. More often that not, it really just comes down to whether I WANT to do it or not.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*My kind of guys!*

Big Willy, you're going to go a long ways young man. I'd love to be here 50 years from now to see what you have accomplished with your life.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

If I redo the work three times to get it right, I usually come out ahead of paying an expert to do it. That's my logic. My logic hasn't failed me yet. 

I've done complete tear outs in two bathrooms, irrigation upgrades/repairs, plumbing, paint inside/out, drywall, opened a barbershop from scratch (sub'd a small plumbing project and the outside business sign), and rebuilt our lower level of our current home with some family help after Ike. I did find a person to install 2 garage doors cheaper than I could purchase them outright. I have to replace some chain link fence to make it look good, but I'm done with Ike repairs. 

Next up is to make a custom porch swing to replace the one we lost in Ike.


----------

